

Justin in undies in NYC live for the next hour - vlad
http://www.justin.tv

======
aantix
And this headline was suppose to entice us to go to the site....?

------
create_account
Can you say "freakshow"?

It seems inevitable that Justin porn is next...

------
vlad
If it's over, here's an archive link:

<http://www.justin.tv/justin/9086>

------
crxnamja
so hot right now. total boner;P

